# Am i the only one here who don't have ANY friends ?



## Manako (Aug 21, 2014)

?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I haven't had any for about 10 years... Since I was 20 and by none I mean literally none. 0 on FB (dont even use it anymore), 0 to text me. None at all


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I haven't had any friends since leaving high school about 10 years ago.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Raspberriexx said:


> I haven't had friends for 6 years and don't even know how to make friends


i thought we were friends


----------



## Melissa19f (Dec 24, 2014)

Of course you are not the only one. I blame myself mostly because I've avoided the friends that I do have for quite some time. So I'm basically not a very good friend, so at this point it makes sense that I don't have any. I totally feel comfortable when I'm at home reading, watching a movie or just with my boyfriend. I've been told to be accepting of my desire to be alone, but I feel embarrassed that this is the way I am.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nope i dont have any friends have last time i got in contact with them was 6 months after i left school and called him spoke for 5 mins and he the Simpsons is on can i call u back later i said sure he had my phone number as well and that was 2007 and still waiting for a call back sometimes i wish i had 3-4 friends but other times im happy i dont


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a few close online friends... but other than that I don't have any at all.


----------



## meoww (Jan 6, 2014)

I have 1 friend right now. I used to have more but I lost them all because it was so hard for me to be around people because of my anxiety. I feel like I have no idea how to make any more friends or even be around people.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

you can always count on me


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Raspberriexx said:


> Oh i meant i haven't had friends in real life.


this is real life


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

nah mate. Oops. Well you know what I mean.


----------



## h87 (Nov 12, 2009)

You're not alone. I'm 27 and havn't made any friends since I left school, 11 years ago. The last contact I had with anyone from school was maybe 9 years ago. Was invited to the pub for someone's birthday, I actually went and turned up. Freaked out, turned round and walked out, they saw that and havn't heard from anyone since. 

I don't have Facebook because I want to avoid the questions from people, what have you done in the last 10 years etc

Basically I'm miserable


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I pushed everyone away years back. In my case, misery didn't love company. I'm working on fixing that, or at least trying to.


----------



## uffi (Dec 26, 2014)

nope. zero here mostly because I'm too scared to make the effort.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

I don't have any, either, unfortunately. I've got used to it, though, over the years.


----------



## WanderAimlessly (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm lacking in the friends department too. If you want I can be your friend.


----------



## kuroshure (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a couple of online friends that's all. Oh, I also have a so-called bestfriend in real but she ignores me.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No friends here either. Just online one


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

People I call, but never call me. So, not really. I'll be solo on nye.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

You're certainly not alone. I've never been good at making friends even in childhood. I can truthfully say that I've probably only had around ten genuine friends in my lifetime. No one else wanted to know me or simply used to have a laugh at my expense - so I simply kept myself to myself the older I got.

I left High School at the age of 16 in 2001. Barring two of them who briefly stuck around, I can truthfully say that I've never seen any of them face to face again. 

One of them I only ever saw once and we went to the cinema together. Basically after that I never saw him face to face again. He's since moved to Edinburgh and even lived in Groningen (Netherlands) for a couple of years prior to that. 

The only other one was my 'best' friend, who I'd known from the age of 4. I haven't seen him face to face since early/mid 2005 - so that's coming up for ten years. The last time I met him wasn't a particularly nice experience. He knew I was having a few problems at the time and cutting a long story short, he walked out of the house. I didn't hear or see from him again until 2009 when I found him on Facebook. I found him, he didn't find me. That should have told me something there and then. We've briefly chatted every few months or so when he'd drop me a PM, but it's clear he's largely forgotten about me and has an abundance of other friends who he'd now rather associate himself with. He's long since moved on and now even has a wife and child. 

I deactivated my Facebook account last month for several reasons as it become too upsetting to me to log into - so now he's gone also, despite still living quite literally a mile down the road from me... 

So, I now have no 'friends' at all. The only people I regularly speak to other than my parents are work colleagues - and I don't particularly like three quarters of those... 

It's very easy for those with friends to say "talk to your friends" but if you don't have any at all, this easy option simply isn't there for you to go down.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Haven't had a friend since I was 12. I've tried using the dating sites to find just friends, craigslist, did martial arts, meetup.com groups.... It's all a failure. I've given up.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

You are definitely not the only one. No friends here myself. I mean I do talk to people online but I don't know. Online friendships are hard to decipher.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Haven't had a friend for 4 years now, it's extremely lonely. Although I do have online friends, but I've never considered them true friends because it seems 9 times out of 10 that online friend will end up disappearing one day and you won't hear from them ever again.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

No you aren't.


----------



## Rissaro (Aug 24, 2014)

Nope. I have people that say hi to me every now and then and random people I sit with at lunch I don't really know but that's about it. Some times it sucks and other times I don"t feel like its all that bad. I just focus on other things and I have my family too. I sometimes want to make friends but i live around a lot of mean, manipulative people so sometimes I dont think its worth it. (sounds negative I know) haha


----------



## Floating on Lilies (Oct 17, 2014)

You're not alone mate. I feel like l have no friends too. They are usually acquaintances who don't even value my existence :C


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Nah, you're not the only one. I've never had any friends, not a single one. I guess that may not be entirely true if you include online friends, but they've been in very short supply as well.


----------



## MrsRevDean (Jan 5, 2015)

I realized that it so much harder making friends as an adult than it when in school. There we had to show up every week day for years and be in a place with lots of other people where the odds of someone who got you was a lot greater. Now I find myself as an introvert adult and going to work the pool is smaller and chances not so great and so it has to be more intentional and harder and scarier than it use to be. The fact that everyone is so tied down and busy these days make it harder as well. Whenever I try to be social but they are free the first couple of times I try because of work or family or just in general life engagements I tend to give up. Introverts don't want a ton of surface relationships. A couple deep friendships do us just fine but finding time and energy to invest in them is hard especially when you need to be the instigator. At least this is my side view of it.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

None whatsoever. I live with my parents now but even when I was on my own no one gave a crap and nor did I.


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

You're not alone. As you can see from all the other posts. Heh.. 

I currently have 0 friends. 
In fact, I haven't really had a friend my whole life. I've befriended around 4 or 5 people in my 20 years, they all turned out to be two-faced, lying, hypocritical, horrible, false plebheads (can't think of the right word c; ). One of which really made my life worse. 
So technically I've never had a friend. Not a true friend. They probably never even called me their friend. 

I no longer trust anyone and I feel that I am just better off alone.


----------



## Mr B (Aug 22, 2013)

I have 1 close friend from high school and we meet up every 2-3 months. Other than that no one. I am very picky but I don't see it as a problem. I am good on my own.


----------



## husgen (Jan 5, 2015)

No body is alone 
hey, there is 8 Billion human on the world  try be courageous turn on around your country,try to know new people 
don't lie on your self saying that no body will or i have no one 
in fact look at all those comments,how much people they talk with you 
people like me and you need each other 
so don't try someone ask you for friendship, go and make it


----------



## Improbable (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't have any at all. I haven't even made any since I started trying.


----------



## SupahNinjaCat (Nov 2, 2013)

No youre not alone 
I also have no friends in real life and online


----------



## Dannytostreet (Aug 3, 2014)

I have absolutely no friends. I've never really connected to anyone in my entire life.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope zero friends as well.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope, you aren't the only one. I atm dont have any friends in RL or here, I left high school 6 months ago and I havent missed anyone of my mates as no one used to understand me how I am :/


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have any "real" friends either. The last one moved away about 10 years ago and I haven't found another one. I had a "possible" friend a few years ago, but she couldn't handle the idea of being my only friend, so she moved on. I have some "friends" on Facebook, but most of them are people I never see in real life. I actually prefer to have friends IRL to having online friends.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have one but hes haveing some problems so technically right now I have none.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't have friends or anyone nearby who I can relate to on any level and am completely isolated. People in my class are sometimes nice to me. But I cannot hang out with them. Im too different. Much too different.


----------



## ALWAYSLate (May 4, 2014)

MrsRevDean said:


> I realized that it so much harder making friends as an adult than it when in school. There we had to show up every week day for years and be in a place with lots of other people where the odds of someone who got you was a lot greater. Now I find myself as an introvert adult and going to work the pool is smaller and chances not so great and so it has to be more intentional and harder and scarier than it use to be. The fact that everyone is so tied down and busy these days make it harder as well. Whenever I try to be social but they are free the first couple of times I try because of work or family or just in general life engagements I tend to give up. Introverts don't want a ton of surface relationships. A couple deep friendships do us just fine but finding time and energy to invest in them is hard especially when you need to be the instigator. At least this is my side view of it.


 I have the same perceptions. I could of said that myself! After like the 1st year of college and forward it is so hard to make friends. Those that don't have a bad avoidance problem in connecting with people would have found people to be friends with already. It is hard to get past the superficial level as well with people and as an anxiety sufferer I have no choice but to miss a lot of opportunities where there is almost no room to be reluctant.

Post college is only harder if you haven't had good social past it is hard coming from a point where you are just socially lacking. I'm trying to clear my mind about it, but it isn't easy.


----------



## Bluealbum (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey bud, I can be your friend. Maybe not a close friend but I can definitely be your acquaintance! That is, if you even want friends...


----------

